# La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto Cigar Review - Still better than most



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It may not rank up with all the other La Aura lines, but this cigar is still better than most. It won't blow you away, and it had some burn diffic...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Barrel Aged Robusto Cigar Review - Still better than most


----------

